# PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn



## MikeSunShine (20. September 2007)

*PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Wie siehts damit aus? Lohnt sich die Investition? Sind viele Boards mit einer PWM-Steuerung ausgestattet?? Hab auf die Schnelle zwei gefunden:

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=188114
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/details.html?articleId=212615

...gibts da Empfehlungen?? Würde ihn auf einem Ninja einsetzten.


----------



## Der Eberhart (20. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Ich denke nicht das man das unbedingt braucht, wenn man die Lüfter mit 5V betreibt und die Temps damit nicht über sagen wir mal 55°C gehen ist doch eh alles in Butter.

PS: Der Arctic Cooling ist nur ein 80er!


----------



## Marbus16 (21. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

PWM-Lüfter bringen nur etwas, wenn dein Mainboard auch entsprechende Anschlüsse hat. Meist ist das aber nur ein einziger, welcher für den CPU-Lüfter gedacht ist. Von daher isses beinahe wurscht, wenn der CPU-Lüfter-Anschluss eh belegt ist.

PWM-Lüfter lassen sich aber auch über die Spannung regeln, von daher isses wurst, was du bei nem normalen Lüfteranschluss raufsteckst.

Hab noch paar gefunden, mehr hat Alternate allerdings nicht 
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=TL9V24
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=TL7V22
http://www.alternate.de/html/productDetails.html?artno=TL7Y15


----------



## Henner (26. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Dein Asrock-Board hat mit einigen BIOS-Versionen Probleme mit der PWM-Regulierung, teilweise soll sie gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## ASRock_User (27. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Joah.. gab da wohl vor allem in Asien ziemliche Probleme mit noname Lüftern. Seit den neueren Biosversionen läuft die Lüftersteuerung zwar wohl mit diesen "noname Lüftern" anständig, dafür mit allen anderen nimmr ordentlich 

Abhilfe schafft da am besten ein entsprechendes Biosupdate auf die Betaversionen. 
http://www.pc-treiber.net/filebase.php?fileid=1520
http://www.pc-treiber.net/filebase.php?fileid=1462

Fürs 3.00er wird es die Tage auch noch was geben. 

Gruß
ASrock_USer


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Wie gut dass du Asrock_User auch hier bist.

Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen? Ich hab das Board hier:
ALiveNF6G-DVI
http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=ALiveNF6G-DVI

Und den Kühler:
AC Freezer 64 Pro PWM 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a249890.html

Leider funktioniert die Lüftersteuerung in Verbindung mit einem X2 3800+ EE. Der Lüfter kann laut Datenblatt auf 300 U/Min runter. Der kommt aber nie unter 2000 U/Min, was nervig ist.

Was kann man da machen?


----------



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

ASRock_User ist üüüüberall 

Zu deinem Problem: Installier mal die älteren BIOS-Versionen. Außerdem musst du dort auch die Lüftersteuerung extra aktivieren 

(Die einfachen Fragen immer vorweg, fühl dich nicht angegriffen )


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

ähm ok... eine ältere bios-version... das macht sinn.

aktuell habe ich 2.2 drauf und warte auf eine neue, die meinen pwm-lüfer supportet.

finde aber kein menü, wo ich pwm aktivieren kann. der lüfter ist am oberen lüfteranschluss des boards angeschlossen per 4-pol.


----------



## Driver (27. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> (Die einfachen Fragen immer vorweg, fühl dich nicht angegriffen )



ach, über das alter bin ich hinaus


----------



## ASRock_User (28. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*



Driver schrieb:


> Wie gut dass du Asrock_User auch hier bist.
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen? Ich hab das Board hier:
> ALiveNF6G-DVI
> ...



Ich denke mal die Lüftersteuerung ist aktiviert, oder? Geht der Lüfter den überhaupt mit der Drehzahl herunter? 
Vermutlich wird das mal wieder so ne Eigenart der Lüftersteuerung sein.
Ich denke mal, da lässt sich was machen. Ich frag mal nach, wird aber wohl bis Dienstag/Mittwoch mindestens dauern bis ich da mehr weiß.

Gruß
ASRock_USer


----------



## Driver (28. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Der Lüfter regelt gar nicht. ka was da los ist. wäre nett, wenn du nachfragst.


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

kann da denn keiner helfen?


----------



## ASRock_User (30. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Ist angefragt.. aber wie gesagt, vor morgen/Dienstag oder evt. erst Mittwoch habe da auch noch nichts. Die Jungs vom Support haben halt auch am Wochenende frei  

Gruß
Asrock_User


----------



## Driver (30. September 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

ok danke sehr!


----------



## ASRock_User (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

ASRock AliveNF6G-DVI Bios 2.20a 

Soeben von ASrock eingetrudelt. Sollte eine bessere Lüftersteuerung mit sich bringen..

Gruß
ASrock_USer


----------



## Driver (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

hui werds gleich probieren. danke!


----------



## Driver (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

so hab das ausprobiert. läuft super. ich kann die lüfterfrequenz in 10%-schritten von 10-100% stellen.

dadrüber ist eine anzeige, wo ich die zieltemperatur einstellen kann von ich glaube 50-65°C. komischerweise hat diese einstellung keine auswirkung auf die lüftergeschwindigkeit, auch wenn die temp der cpu bei last über die eingestellte temp steigt. darum ist diese einstellung sinnfrei.

aber ich bin schon mal weitergekommen. der lüfter dreht konstant bei 50% und somit 1320u/min. leider verändert sich dieser wert im idle auch nicht. schade.


----------



## Josha (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: PWM-Lüfter Sinn/Unsinn*

Hmm...
Es kommt drauf an:
Wenn du die Regelung der Lüfter deinem Pc überlassen willst.
oder
Wenn du die Geschw. selbst steuern willst.
Ich würde keinen PWM-Lüfter nehmen(die halten auch nicht so lang wie normale).

MFG 
JS


----------

